# ,

## Valna

, 
            (.0504210),    -    (.0504243)? ,   -     , ..   ,         .     ,       .   ?

----------


## Olgun

-       .     .        ,   .   ,    .

----------


## Plesen~

,   ....

----------


## Sharmel

...     , , ,        -   , , ..
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

2       148
*       (  0504210)*
         ,    ,         3000   .        ( 1)      ( 3-12). 
                  3000         .

* 
(  0504230)*
         ,        .
  ,   (),    .

    : 
62. **         :
 -      (. 0504202);
      (.0504203); 
        (. 0504210);
  (.. 0340002, 0345001, 0345002, 0345004, 0345005, 0345007)        ;
     (. 0504230). 
       (. 0504143).       .             (. 0504044).

  (  )       ,       .
    -   ,  , .  .

----------


## .

.        (    ,      . .

----------


## Rat1972

> .        (    ,      . .


          ?   ..?  ,      , "      "..?

----------


## .

> ?   ..?


   ,         ,      .     ,   .  :yes:

----------

,     .    ,            ...            ...   ???

----------

,         ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         ,    .


 ?   :Wow:       ?

----------

, .  :         ,         ,        .  ,       .     ,           .           - .          ...    ...   ???

----------

!          .  . -   ,  ,   .        ,     ,     .   ,     -     .

----------


## katrin0804

> ...     , , ,        -   , , ..


  ,      .

----------


## katrin0804

> , .  :         ,         ,        .  ,       .     ,           .           - .          ...    ...   ???


     ..      ,    . .    ,          .

----------

> 


 ,   ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   ?


,    ...

----------


## Rat1972

...

----------


## okst

,      .

----------


## Plesen~

,    " "...
   7   ,            ...

----------


## .

,     ,      .  :yes:

----------

,                 .  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,                .  ...


  -   . 
     -   :Abuse:

----------

,    ...   ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Severaynin

> ,     ,      .


            )

----------

> ,    ...   ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


... ,  .       ().
 ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## okst

> ... ,  .       ().
>  ,  ,   ,      .


 . , .. ,   ,     .
    ,        -     .
 :Angy man:       -  :Abuse: 
      ,           .    ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> . , .. ,   ,     .


, -        - .    ,    ,    ,      (!)  .         (  ,    -   ,   ,     ),           ...




> ,           .    ,      .


!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mascara

,       ,   , ,      ,     ,   10      ,     !

----------

!
  !!!
    ! (     )   ?             ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ! (     )   ?


           ?      ?

----------

*Rat1972*, 
    ! 
     !
    !         !

----------


## Rat1972

-   . ,  ,     ...
,   - ,     ,          ...?      ,   ,   ...

----------

*Rat1972*,                   !        !   .      !

----------

!      ( , , ,   .),    ?        ?    ? , , .  -   .   ?

----------


## Rat1972

-3    (  ).
 -3  -     (  ).

----------

.    , ?      ,       -  " "  ". ".   ,         : , ,   .., ..   .     ". ",  ,   ?

----------

> .    , ?      ,       -  " "  ". ".   ,         : , ,   .., ..   .     ". ",  ,   ?


          ,   401.10  109 ( )

----------

> .    , ?      ,       -  " "  ". ".   ,         : , ,   .., ..   .     ". ",  ,   ?

----------


## iramir

, , ,         (.0504210)      173.      ,    .   (30-50)     .   -     ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> , , ,         (.0504210)      173.      ,    .   (30-50)     .   -     ...


 ,   .  :Smilie: 
       .

----------

.        - 
 : 1)       2)      ???

----------


## Arhimed0

> .        - 
>  : 1)       2)      ???


   ,     ,       ?
  .      .        "", " ".  ""  ,     "".

----------

,       -    ,        )))))))))))))) :Frown: 



> ,     ,       ?
>   .      .        "", " ".  ""  ,     "".

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,       ?


    ,    ,  , ,   :Wow:

----------


## Missmurder

! , ,    .  2 :   ()    (),   .
  ,     .  ,    0504210     .   ,   .  "" .      ?

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,   .  "" .


-, ...

----------


## Arhimed0

-   ..       ,     .



> 0504210     .


      ?
         ""  ?
       "     " (  -  ).

----------


## Missmurder

> ?
>          ""  ?


,    .    .
   ? :Frown:      -  .
  ,        4  ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


   -    ?
    -    ,     .   -  ... .
   - : ...  ! :Good: 


-   . ,     .     .  .        " " :Wow:  :EEK!:  :Fool3:  
   -   . ... -    .

 ,               - .   : "     "     .     ,   ,   .     .

   ,       ,  Ũ . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Missmurder

> -    ?
>     -    ,     .   -  ... .
>    - : ...  !


 , .
 ... ,        .     ,     . :Smilie:       ?  :Smilie: 



> ,               - .   : "     "     .     ,   ,   .     .


   .       :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


     -  .
  -     ,      -          .   ,  .     ,         . 
**   .





> 


  ?   :   **            .   . 
 .      ?        " "?
      - ..     !         ,     ?

       ?      ?

----------


## Rat 1972

> ?   :   **            .   .


   ,        . , ,           .        ,  ,  , ,           ...

----------


## Missmurder

,  .     ,    "" ,   .  ,    :Frown:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,  .     ,    "" ,   .  ,


      -     ,    .         - . 
      ,  .

----------


## 3

.     1 ,    .       50   - (   )  , ,.
   -    - .     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


        ,        1 ,      .
     -        !

        1     ?

:    ?  1  ?
  100    ?

----------


## marina-gdj

,          . 0504143       . 0504230     -  (, ,  )              (, ,  ,   ..), ..       ,       .    .    ,     . .

----------


## Nataly78

,       ( ,    ..),    , , -        -      :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

,   
         ,    


      -        -              ""

----------

.
    (  )     .          .            (. .   )   ?

----------


## margo46



----------


## Sv1

1 8.3   ?
: 10.01./60.01. -     
20.01./10.01. -  


...20     .      ? :Frown:

----------


## topalov

> 


...    , .

----------


## Sv1

8,3     .  :Frown:

----------


## Arhimed0

*Sv1*,     ?
   ...  26-  . ?

----------


## Sv1

(((    15%

----------

, ,       ,        (.0504230)? 
     ".....              "

----------


## topalov

> 


?

----------

,   .

----------


## Rat_1972

...

----------


## margo46

> , ,       ,        (.0504230)? 
>      ".....              "


  0504210,  ...

----------

0504143?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 0504210,  ...


     ,    . ,     ,    0504210.

----------


## Rat_1972

> 0504143?


    ,        .      ,   .

----------


## topalov

> ".....              "


  .
  ,  -   (  ),    .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  -   (  ),    .


   ,       "",    "",  "".      "  ",     - .

----------


## topalov

> - .


       ,  (  ,   )  .
 ,      ,      ?
 :Redface:

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  (  ,   )  .


         "   (, , , , , , )".
     ,   ,            ,             ...  , .

----------

30        ,       ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 30        ,       ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## _

! -  -11?         ? ,      -.   ,     .    . , .    .   ,       -17  .  . ?     .    .   ,     ,    . ,       ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> -  -11?


.  -11   ,        (, , ). 
,      ,   .

----------


## Alexey_tob

.   .     .
   ,  -,    .   ? 340 .     ? -      226    02 .   -  ?      ,     .

----------

> .  -11   ,        (, , ). 
> ,      ,   .


    .   ,      .  ,      -11  .                ..    ,        .                 .   ,         .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,      .


   ?





> ..    ,        .


,  , .      ** .    , ,  -    .

----------

[QUOTE=Rat_1972;54504978]   ?

 .        .  ..    11,       .

----------

.     ,        /              .    73       .           ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> .  ..    11,       .


 -     ,  ,     "     .  ..    11"     .  __   , -,   .

----------

> -     ,  ,     "     .  ..    11"     .  __   , -,   .


.  173-        30.10.1997 N 71

----------


## Rat_1972

-   ? 

_-
( N -11)

              .
         ,   .         ,   -     .
                ,       ,      .
                ._

----------


## Rat_1972

:

_ 
(  0504210)

       (. 0504210) ( -  (. 0504210)          ,    ,           3000    .
   (. 0504210)       ( 1)      ( 3 - 12).
 (. 0504210)      ,        3000 , ._

----------

[QUOTE=Rat_1972;54506945]      -   ? 

[I]-
( N -11)

  28  2001 . N 119  90.        ,    .  .

----------

> -   ? 
> 
> _-
> ( N -11)
> 
>               .
>          ,   .         ,   -     .
>                 ,       ,      .
>                 ._


  N 119 100.              -  (   N -8), - (   N -11),  (   N -15).         30.10.97 N 71.

----------


## Rat_1972

> N 119


  1   :
1.         -        " - " ( 5/01),        9  2001  N 44 (      19  2001 .,   2806).
      -  ** ,       , (*      () ).*

----------


## Rat_1972

,      :
_93.       ()   ,  ,                   .
 ,    ,       ._


_100.              -  (   N -8), - (   N -11),  (   N -15)._

              11,      -    05,     .

----------

> ,      :
> _93.       ()   ,  ,                   .
>  ,    ,       ._
> 
> 
> _100.              -  (   N -8), - (   N -11),  (   N -15)._
> 
>               11,      -    05,     .


       .       ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> .       ?


  .    ,        .
   ,    ,         ,        .

----------


## LyubovP

. , ,  .
     .     ,  .    ,    ,  .         (, ),      ?

----------

.?

----------


## topalov

**, .
    ,      ,  ,        ?

----------


## Elena RnD

!   .  2008       4    .     !      ,     .(     ).          ,  , ,  .  - .        ?()         ?         .   .  ,  ,  , ,      . !

----------


## topalov

*Elena RnD*,     ?  ?

----------

> *Elena RnD*,     ?  ?


 2008 ,   ,  .    , , .       ,    ,         .  2008      .  ,       ,      .       " "  ,  ,       "". ,                 ,        .

----------

> 2008 ,   ,  .    , , .       ,    ,         .  2008      .  ,       ,      .       " "  ,  ,       "". ,                 ,        .


    ,       ..   ...        ..   .
.   .  3000  .  3000 -  .

----------


## Elena RnD

,   ,       ,          ,   2008   .     .     .      ,    !

----------


## __

( -   -   )

----------


## Nataly78

"      ",      ,       :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## topalov

> 


       ?

----------


## sergeivv

?    ?

----------


## topalov

> 


,   ""...
   ,        )))
,        ,    .   -        .   " .0504230"...

----------

